# A Factory Defies Stereotypes, but Can It Thrive?



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Από τη NYT.

(Minimum wages are 15 cents an hour in Bangladesh and around 85 cents in the Dominican Republic and many cities in China — the Alta Gracia factory pays $2.83 an hour.) 
(...)
Overseeing a $500,000 renovation of the factory, Mr. Hodge, now president of Knights, called for bright lighting, five sewing lines and pricey ergonomic chairs, which many seamstresses thought were for the managers. 
(...)
“We could have given the community a check for $25,000 or $50,000 a year and felt good about that,” Mr. Hodge said. “But we wanted to make this a sustainable thing.” 
(...)
Mr. Bozich says the factory’s cost will be $4.80 a T-shirt, 80 cents or 20 percent more than if it paid minimum wage. Knights will absorb a lower-than-usual profit margin, he said, without asking retailers to pay more at wholesale. (...) Knights plans to sell the T’s for $8 wholesale, with most retailers marking them up to $18. 
(...)
At other factories, workers said, managers sometimes yelled or slapped them. Several said they were not allowed to go home when sick, and sometimes had to work past midnight after beginning at 7:30 a.m.

Comparing this factory with other ones, Ms. Vargas said, “the difference is heaven and earth.”


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2010)

Ωχ, πάει, άρχισαν να έχουν δικαιώματα κι οι τριτοκοσμικοί, να πάω να αγοράσω φανελάκια σε όλα τα χρώματα πριν ακριβύνουν! 

Σοβαρά πάντως, και για άλλες επιχειρήσεις λέγανε τα ίδια και πέτυχαν.


----------



## Costas (Jul 18, 2010)

Μια και αναφέρθηκε το Μπανγκλαντές και οι μισθοί του στην υφαντουργία, να κι ένα άρθρο γι' αυτή τη χώρα ως προς αυτό τον κλάδο, από τη NYT, με ενδιαφέρουσες συγκρίσεις ανάμεσα στο Μπανγκλαντές, την Κίνα, το Βιετνάμ κλπ. ως προς τις άλλες παραμέτρους πέρα από το ύψος των μισθών (επίσης, δεν γνώριζα ότι η Τουρκία είναι νο 2 εξαγωγός ρούχων στον κόσμο! [among developing countries]) Καιρός πάντως να μάθουμε τα...*τάκα*!


----------

